# Siesta Skiff



## RonF (Jun 7, 2012)

Did a search here and got ZERO results for "siesta". Anyone familiar with Siesta Skiffs from Sarasota Boatworks? Really like the hull on the 17.

http://siestaskiff.com/
http://siestaskiff.com/DSCN0025.jpg


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I looked at them in Ft. Myers. The mold is from a Critchfield bass boat. The sample I saw appeared to be poorly constructed. Do a lot of homework B4 you buy. The layout was nice though.


----------



## RonF (Jun 7, 2012)

Yah the layout is what attracted me and the hull for my purposes. Still exploring the Ankona options, but looking for perfect (inexpensive) setup. Sold my boat last summer so I am boatless at the moment. Looking for something around 15' give or take, mainly just for exploring rivers, streams and maybe bays/ICW on vacation with the wife. A small center console with seat on both front and back would be ideal. Storage under bow, cooler under seat, built in gas tank and around 25hp 4 stroke. Fishing is at the bottom of my priorities, but I love skiffs. So many to choose from, but Ankona looking to be most customizable for the best price. Would be open to a little runabout as well but found nothing in my range (under 10K if possible).
Thanks for reply.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

FWIW, I bought a Livingston 14 powered with a 25 Yammy 2 smoke electric start and CMC PT&T. I had a deck with storage added. The deck is like a built in casting platform. TM battery is under the deck. It is a catamaran hull, excellent stability, tracking and the dry soft ride is outstanding in rough water which makes it very female friendly. Me? I'm too old to get pounded by a flat bottom. I like it more than any small skiff I have ever owned. I wanted a general purpose skiff and could not be more pleased. Search here, there are some pics before it was finished.


----------



## RonF (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Les I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

It's worth a look and I'll post more pics. I'm finishing up the wiring of the T&T today.


----------



## RonF (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay I remember the Livingston's now. I love the 16' but price is double (20K) from the Ankona (10K). It may ride well but don't know if I could get used to the center line in the deck/hull. Seems awkward to me.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Okay I remember the Livingston's now. I love the 16' but price is double (20K) from the Ankona (10K). It may ride well but don't know if I could get used to the center line in the deck/hull. Seems awkward to me.


It looks awkward..but isn't. The online photos make it look worse. The center line is where I have the seats. You need to see a hull up close and personal. It may not work for you though. The 16 was much more boat than I needed and more $$$ than I wanted to spend. 

A lot of folks like the Ankona. I just did not want or need a fairly specialized flats boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I checked these out back in 2009. As well as the Boggy Creek boats. After a few months of weighing my options, I ended up buying an Ankona. Loved that one so much that I bought another Ankona. One cannot go wrong with an Ankona. Mel offers different skiffs for different folks, all at an affordable price. Those Siesta skiffs looked cool. But at the end of the day, they're not flats boats. They're tri-hulls. That ultimately made my decision way easier than it appeared at first. Figure out what works for you, and decide. For me, the choice was an Ankona Copperhead. But just because that made perfect sense for me, doesn't mean it would make sense for you. Check them all out, and you will see what fits you best.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

All boats are a compromise. I wanted a small skiff that would handle rougher open water without pounding, so a flat bottom was out. A Panga 15-16 was on the short list but they do not seem to exist. Try to ride in every boat you are interested in B4 you buy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

I looked at the Siesta a few years back. The hull looked realy fast, and the owner said that it was capable of reaching speeds of 50mph, with a 70hp two stroke. But as a inshore polling skiff, that hull would be a henderance. I have been playing with this Ankona Shadowcast for a couple of months, and can't be more impressed. For the type of fishing I do (shallow water sight fishing) This skiff fits the bill. With the fully foam filled floor,it rides like the big boys. And with the integrated spray rail, it is really dry in a heavy chop. I have polled a lot of different skiffs, and this Shadowcast is hands down the easiest boat to pole in any wind. If your worried about "hull slap" this skiff has zero at any angle. Now it isn't 100% perfect, the only thing that is a concern for some people is that it is "tippy". But that tippyness is what makes it pole so well in heavy wind. So as mentioned before all boats are filled with compromises, and this is just my opinion. Test drive all that you can, and Choose which skiff fits your needs.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Feels like I'm on FS...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Feels like I'm on FS...


Please explain.


----------



## RonF (Jun 7, 2012)

> Feels like I'm on FS...



Is that some new kind of illicit drug we should all know about?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Feels like I'm on FS...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that some new kind of illicit drug we should all know about?


Yeah it's called Florida sportsman forum. It's where people ask questions about boats... Ten the threads get turned into an ECC/Egret battle.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

That is what I thought. However, I have never seen a boat catch a fish. ;D


----------



## RonF (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like more fun than I can handle. I don't think that is happening here though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm giving my honest opinion. If I could afford a Hell's Bay Whipray, you better believe that would be sitting in my driveway. The Copperhead is the same exact dimensions and does the same job. At half the price. But at the end of the day, it doesn't say HB on the side. 
As I stated in my last post. This skiff made the most sense for me. I'm sure you'll figure out what makes the most sense for you. 

And just for the record, I'd take an ECC over an Egret. lol
That Egret ain't floating in 5" of water.  ;D


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

If I read the OP correctly the writer is looking for a vesatile, economical boat to enjoy time on the water.

I also looked at these: http://www.seansportboats.com/


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Take a look at Lagoon Boats.

http://www.lagoonboats.com/sport.htm

http://www.lagoonboats.com/sprint.htm


----------

